
How can I help nonprofits with my data skills? - imuty
Hey HN! I am COO at startup that builds data products for commercial banks (btw we are profitable). I wish I could help some meaningful nonprofit but my skills are quite limited (apart from 15 years in banking IT depts): python+pandas+numpy+sql+dask+scikit. Maybe some ideas or links to organizations that may need my help or advice?
======
edimaudo
A lot of them need help with their website and data collection.

